# Happy birthday Kavanaru!!!!



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you, from Luxembourg to Basel  !!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Ramon!!!!!*:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 1, 2009)

hey Thanks! 

that's nice 

...and starting very good  right on time, I received my 8 new Paphies


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 1, 2009)

nice gift!
happy birthday!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



Kavanaru said:


> hey Thanks! that's nice
> 
> ...and starting very good  right on time, I received my 8 new Paphies



I hope you will introduce them!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

_Happy Birthday and have a great day!_


----------



## nikv (Feb 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday !!!!*


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope your day is going well, Ramon!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot!! It's really nice reading these lines here today 

I indeed had a very nice day yesterday (very quite, as I had to recover from the celebration on Saturday night.. you know, not a teenager anymore LOL)

and these are the new guys in my collection:

1 x Clowesetum Wyche's Bumble Bee http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b275/benjaminchang/P1010546.jpg :drool::rollhappy:A new catasetinae! :rollhappy::smitten:

1 x Paph. helenae IOSPE PHOTOS (I think I have said too often I love this species: now, I have 3 plants)
2 x Paph. helenae x Paph. gratrixianum (I could not find the thread with the pictures of this cross... but you know it is a gorgeous one  )
1 x Paph. tranlienianum IOSPE PHOTOS (although, not very happy withthe quality of this plant )
1 x Paph. Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii) Paphiopedilum Memoria Larry Heuer
1 x Paph. Karl Ploberger (bellatulum x hangianum) http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphprimaries/PaphKarlPloberger1.jpg
1 x Paph. spicerianum Orchid of the Week Library: Paph. spicerianum ( a compact clon)
1 x Pah. hirsutissimum Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum looking forward for this to bloom, as the plant has not purple spots below the leave, and it indeed looks a bit different than the other plants I know from this species I was told it would be a surprise! (whatever it means :evil
1 x Paph. coccineum Paphiopedilum coccineum (I had ordered this plant and then received confirmation they did not have it anymore  and yesterday a friend from the Orchids Society gave me a small division of her plant )
1 x Laelia lucasiana IOSPE PHOTOS
1 x Laelia bradei IOSPE PHOTOS
1 x Phalaenopsis braceana IOSPE PHOTOS
1 x Diplocaulobium abbreviatum http://www.orchideenhobby.at/habitus9/diplo-abbre.jpg <-- star-shaped white/cream flowers
1 x Cattleya luteola IOSPE PHOTOS
1 x Angraecum didieri Orchid of the Week Library: Angraecum didieri
1 x Phal. appendiculata Phalaenopsis appendiculata (a true mini mini miniature )
1 x Nanodes schlechterianum IOSPE PHOTOS
1 x Aerangis luteo alba var. rhodosticta Orchid of the Week Library: Aerangis luteo alba var. rhodosticta
1 x Psygmorchis pusilla IOSPE PHOTOS

The red ones have already found a place in the vivarium


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

:drool: OMG!!! You made quite the haul! That Clowesetum is lovely! Is it fragrant? You have some paphs that makin' us envious here in the states! and some cute & unusual minis!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice haul. I hope your conditions are warm [Damn HOT!!]enough for those rupicolous laeliae!


----------



## Elena (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday 

That's definitely great haul too.


----------



## nikv (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy Birthdday, dude!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot  indeed, a big haul... and the best of it... I only paid for 3 of them 



goldenrose said:


> :drool: OMG!!! You made quite the haul! That Clowesetum is lovely! Is it fragrant? You have some paphs that makin' us envious here in the states! and some cute & unusual minis!



I am not sure, as I do not know this cross at all... however, since Clowesia warczewitzii (50%) and Catasetum pileatum (12.5%) are fragrant, I would also expect this plant to be... (I am not sure whether Catasetum expansum (37.5%) is fragrant, but I would suspect that it is... 



NYEric said:


> Nice haul. I hope your conditions are warm [Damn HOT!!]enough for those rupicolous laeliae!



well, the only thing I cannot offer is cool/cold conditions all the year  but on the other hand, rupiculous laelias like some lower temps too... nights at the original habitats can be quite cold


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!! Great aquisitions!!!!


----------

